# Master Cutter xy-300p blades



## easystreet (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a couple master cutter xy-300p's and I seem like i am always fighting with new blades. 

I would like to hear from someone who owns one, what blades do you use for small vinyl lettering and where do you get them. thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

try Clean Cut Blade their blades will certainly outlast OEM...They are made in USA and if your machine is not listed...send him one of your old ones and he can make it


----------



## easystreet (Apr 27, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> try Clean Cut Blade their blades will certainly outlast OEM...They are made in USA and if your machine is not listed...send him one of your old ones and he can make it


Great.. I'll check them out. I would still like to hear from someone who uses a xy-300p and find out what they use for small detailed desing and font work. Thanks


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

I had a Master for years and made alot of money off that cheap cutter. I went on ebay and found a guy out of china that sold blades in the 6 pack Here is the link
~6x~ New 30° 45° 60° BLADES Roland Vinyl Plotter cutter - eBay (item 160288266906 end time Nov-23-09 10:26:29 PST)


----------



## chuyxx (Nov 28, 2009)

same with me, I used to have a master and I always got blades from ebay, the same type as roland or gcc cutters, very versatile blades.
try 45 degrees for small lettering, but get a servo cutter for really small lettering. less than 1/8"


----------



## WhiteTiger (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a Master xy-300p cutter and need some help. 
I need to know how to set the panel size larger then 24" x 14".

Thank you.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

I take it you are talking about flexi starter screen panel correct if not
What program are you using?


----------



## WhiteTiger (Nov 5, 2011)

I am using SignGo Lite.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

I am not fimilar with that program
but look around on the toolbar and look for Design Central or something to that wording that is where you can change the design platform it might have the X,Y axis logos
hope this helps


----------



## WhiteTiger (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you. Yes I found it like 3 am this morning, lol it was right in my face. 

It is amazing what you can see when your dead tired.

The job is saved, thanks for the help.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

Glad to help!


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

gotshirts2ink said:


> I had a Master for years and made alot of money off that cheap cutter. I went on ebay and found a guy out of china that sold blades in the 6 pack Here is the link
> ~6x~ New 30° 45° 60° BLADES Roland Vinyl Plotter cutter - eBay (item 160288266906 end time Nov-23-09 10:26:29 PST)


How do you know what offset to set your machine at with these blades?


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

DJCreations said:


> How do you know what offset to set your machine at with these blades?



offset should always be set at (0) do your cuts and see how they turn out increase or decrease offset if need be


----------

